# Allgrownup: Northern Lights x Shiva



## allgrownup (Sep 2, 2007)

Clones from:
Nirvana Seeds - Northern Lights x Shiva Mother
400W HPS
18/6 VEG
12/12 FLWR
DWC
6 Stones
Fox Farm Nutes
as per Schedule


Outside 4 topped tonight to stunt growth.  The plan is to let the two younger clones in middle catch up.  I'm going to give 1 - 1.5weeks in Veg.  Then 12/12.  Screen to be added this week after i build it.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 2, 2007)

*Very nice my friend. Those little ladies are bushy and looking great.  *


----------



## dobshibby (Sep 3, 2007)

they're coming along very nicely man,keep us posted.


----------



## MJ20 (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice..enjoy the smoke!


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey All, hows it going pal???ya plants look vary health and bushy, cant wait to see them grow up, Great Going and Good Luck


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 4, 2007)

Completed my screen.

here it is.

Details:
1" x 2" cheap azz wood.  Cost me 1.70 at HD.
2" chicken wire
screws
woodglue
staplegun

Screen rests on shelf tabs so its removable during veg and harvest.  Its mounted 12 or so inches above the container.  so the plants will be growing through in the next few days.  I'll be spreading the lower nodes out under the screen until i find the best place for them to grow up.  the idea is to get as much light to as many nodes as possible while utilizing all the space.

I'll be trimming below the screen over time.

so far this is what i've got.  never done it like this before but i wanted to see how much i can improve yeild as i learn.  Any suggestions from other SCROG growers or knowers is appreciated.

Peace


----------



## scoot1073 (Sep 4, 2007)

Sweet i like that scrog.The plants look great,sounds like you got it going on..keep it up..


----------



## scoot1073 (Sep 4, 2007)

nice clean setup to.


----------



## walter (Sep 4, 2007)

definatly looking good ,, looking real good ,, good luck


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 5, 2007)

*The young ladies are looking great. Gonna be fun watching that screen fill in. A month from now it's gonna be a jungle in there.   Your doing a great job mang keep it up. :aok: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice. Good luck with the girls.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 10, 2007)

a few days later........

Screen filling up.  I'll be repositioning tonite and then a couple more times over the next couple weeks.

in flower as of tonight so,  8-10 weeks and well.....just in time for Christmas!


----------



## Kthugga (Sep 11, 2007)

whats the screens going to do?


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 11, 2007)

support......

the screen gives me the ability to keep spreading out each node.  I use "pipe cleaners" and the screen to keep pulling the nodes under and over as they grow.  When i have a nice blanket of spread out green bud sites i let them all grow straight up.  See how close i keep my light?  I want my weed to be growing as short and bushy as possible with as many budz under the light as i can get.  I want lots of dense fat dank budzzzzzzz.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

Here's the last of the Northern lights X Shiva clones.

I potted 5 and sent them outside.  My cabinets are full and i really don't want to grow anymore but......just cant bring myself to kill such healthy clones........be a bit of eh shame really.

I put the mother in flower to....which is really even a bigger shame, cuz i don't have an HID to put her under(taken).   (sniffle, sniffle)  this old gal woulda had a killer yeild too.  she's just under a quad cfl.  I'm curious to see what a cfl yeild will be.

I'll be starting some WW seeds after this harvest and a short break.  i may be moving.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 16, 2007)

a few days later and growth is good.........its almost cutting off my air circulation from my cyclone fan down below.

I had to trim it from growing all the way over on the left hand side so some air can get past.


NICE


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 17, 2007)

Last of the outdoors for this year:

1 trimmed for harvest
2 ready for harvest in a couple weeks
5 just transplanted and will need to come inside late October i think?

1 16oz which was very neglected and didn't produce sheet as a result. will be sacraficed to the hash bag.

Of course that was my first attempt at a 16oz cup grow and im not sure what results people have got.  it did stay very small and required watering very often.

Fun to do though......i can't fathom how them TBG's boyz grow in shot glasses.......Mad props to those who do.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 20, 2007)

few more days later.

Looking dense and lots of bud sites...............


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 27, 2007)

Here we are a week or so later and these girls are growing entirely to fast.  They are growing to close to the light and i have to keep raising the light.  And i keep my light CLOSE! The other problem i'm running into is air circulation.  I think the problem is the space is just to small for six plants??????  they are just all competing in a race to dominate to the light i guess.  Im also nuting as per FF schedule.

I've already extended the top of my box up.  I've only got a little over a foot or so more that i can raise the light. Not sure at this point topping would be a good idear.   :hairpull:  I'll be hoping that the growth slows as the buds are developing.  i may leave the light where its at for a while, pulling the colas out of hot spots and letting the leaves take the brunt of damage.

so i'm about 20 days into 12/12.  Pistils everywhere and only about 7 or so weeks to go  :shocked:   



Maybe someone else can chime in with their thoughts.......


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh and one more problem with this grow that i didn't have with the last

TINY GREEN GRASSHOPPER LOOKING BUGS!!!!!!!!!!!  :holysheep: 


the majority seem to be on the lower fan leaves.  I need to get some ladies in there.  I wonder if the lady bugs are still in season to be in the box stores/nurseries.  Will have to remeber that tomorrow. (Note to self.....remember lady bugs.)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 28, 2007)

*Holy crap bro those ladies just blew up on ya.   That's one fine looking jungle you got growing.   Anyway your stretch should be about over i would say. Is there anyway you can maybe tie some of the bigger branches down if they get to close to the light? *


----------



## Sin inc (Sep 28, 2007)

wow i have to say that is some sea of green you have there can't wait to see more you might wantto cut the extra bracnhes off under then screen to get more air under thier


----------



## dj_destroyer (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey man, plants are looking really nice, and i am definitely a fan of scrog. however, it looks pointless in your grow as the plants have just grown through it. I've always heard you keep the scrog moving up as much as you can without harming plants. and then trim lower fan leaves that arnt receiving much light.

I find its better suited for people with less plants... because you can fill up a lot of space using the scrog method.

so i just feel like the scrog barely improves the grow or didnt help it too much to get them like they are. that being said, they are beautiful plants and it will obviously be a plentiful harvest.

IMO

EDIT: If you would like an example of what I mean, my friend and user named Scrog is currently about to finish up his cycle and he used scrog (hense his name). He used 3 plants for 7 sq. feet. which is LOTS of room but if you see the pics, the closet is filled! filled with many buds tied through the scrog as the screen was moved up every so often to keep it with the height of the plants. Scrog has let it grow a bit out of control in the last couple of weeks to help any last plant growth spurts to be optimized but you'll get the idea

And i hope you know i dont mean any disrespect, just another point of view ; ) happy growing


----------



## kanehduhbuz (Sep 28, 2007)

hi allgrownup, nice growup u got there. i enlarged thr pic u posted + man, u r out of space, + i think that helps attract bugs - crowded + not enough air blowing on them. i would be thinning out the weakest + cutting the tallest girls down to the same heights as everything else. keep up the good grow.


----------



## allgrownup (Sep 28, 2007)

yeah the scrog was working sweet till i realized i couldnt fill the screen all the way over on the right side cuz it would cut off air circulation.  The screen did help spread them out where i wanted them.  and then they shot up over 32"! 

My feeling is that there is a benefit to having the screen but had the space been greater i could have leveraged it much more.  First try with that.  Now i know.  Thanks DJ for the info regarding SCROG.  I will check that GJ.   I think 4 plants and the screen will be my mark for the next grow of WW.  I will adjust my screen higher as well. 

I think i'll just let the plants go a bit longer.  they gotta slow soon than later.......i hope


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 1, 2007)

Here we are at just over 3 weeks in flower.  I want to add the mother i flowered just to show the difference between a cfl and HID grow.  Same strain, flowered at same time.  CFL grow is a mother plant that is many months old flowered at the same time as the HID grow which are only 5-6 weeks old veg/flower total.

2 Cabinets:

I will show a quad cfl  with 2 cfl additional.

and the grow this thread was based on:

A  400W HID  with 4 cfl's




For Starters, here's the all CFL grow:


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 1, 2007)

HID 400W in 3rd week

same lighting schedule, same nutes, same systems, different light:


you may think that the cfl look better by the pics as they seem to be more developed and show resin.  The HID seem to still be in explosive growth and the flowers are much larger.  they are still in full growth mode.

The only stoned analogy i can come up with to relate my thought is:

the cfl's seem to be aging much faster however they are _very_ small compared to the giant jungle of adolescents that refuse to mature.

does this make any sense?????

When i have some nice developed budz i'll post some pics taken farther away to compare the overall size of these different grows.  

i traded my bro for some purp i have not had so i'm diggn my high.

Peace


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 1, 2007)

i have a feeling that at the end of this grow i will be able to post some pretty good quality cfl and compare it to the HID.  IF i had to guess, i would say HID budz will be 2-3 times the size.  We will see.


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 6, 2007)

Quad Cfl:
although flowered at same time.....this plant is much older.


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 6, 2007)

A Few more days have passed..............


I had to completely remove the top of my box.  My squirrel cage was attached to the top of the box.  So now my exhaust from the light is gone!  I have monitored it all nite and its fine stayin around 74-77.  Its starting to cool now outside though so i will "tighten" up the plastic as winter approches to hold int the heat.  right now its just stapled to the ceiling and draped down loosely.  I figure i bought myself another 1.5 ' of light adjustment and a hopefully another 2 weeks or so of growth.  I hope they stop growing vertical and start fill'n out for me soon. Tallest are now 52" from hydroton.  They should just make it.

I have thought a lot about why these are so much taller than my last grow and all i can come up with is that i flowerd these MUCH sooner than the last.  Stalks seem weeker, plants are more stretched than last grow.  Overall these plants are FAR healthier and have more bud sites.  Very happy so far!

HID:


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow Allgrownup!

Your plants really overtook your screen and your space!

I am learning the same lesson with mine, but don't use a screen.  I am finding tha 2.5 to 3.0 square feet is required for one plant.  Any more plants per sq ft, and they all grow together all stringily and get out of control.   

I would try one or two plants with your set-up and train the growth to fill the screen up as planned, IMHO.

Lookin good and healthy tho.

PB


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 13, 2007)

Last of the outdoors for this season:


I'll be posting some pics of the indoors hopefully tonite.  They are looking great.  Hella sticky and stinky.


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 13, 2007)

outdoors:


----------



## Pot Belly (Oct 13, 2007)

Hey AGU - Outdoor plants look great!  They look sticky and stinky alright.....  Wish I could grab ahold of one of those colas and get a sniff.   

PB


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 13, 2007)

:holysheep: Awesome grow bro cant wait to see the indoors i love sticky and stinky weed  your gonna have a nice harvest there peace


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 14, 2007)

Here we are another week later


CFL:


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 14, 2007)

and the HID..........these girls are nasty, stinky, monsters :bolt:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 14, 2007)

*Great job on the Grows AGU. Those outdoor ladies look great as well as the indoor. Looks like it's gonna be a nice harvest. Once again great job.  *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 14, 2007)

there looking good All. I wish you can post a scratch-N-sniff bud cause those reallllly look funky.


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 21, 2007)

the cfl's just over 6 weeks.  got about 4 more to go


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 21, 2007)

the HiD flowered at exact same time

these plants are starting to fill out the budz now.

plants seem to be a couple weeks behind the cfl's in maturity but they are 3-4 times the size.  they just kept growing and growing and growing


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2007)

*Everything is looking great and the ladies seem to be loving whatever your doing. Keep up the great work as we all know it pays off in the end.  *


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 26, 2007)

HID's.........putt'n on some weight


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 26, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> HID's.........putt'n on some weight


 
*Hey there All, this is one awesome grow you've got going here!!! :holysheep: *

*I am amazed at how well your HID's and CFL are doing! Excellent job!*


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 2, 2007)

Quad cfl plus 2 more  for an ALL CFL grow is ready.  Its been a few days since i had checked it and was surprised to find the trichs more than 50% amber. 


this was a plant flowered at like 9 months old.  She was a good mother rest her soul.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 2, 2007)

*Damn AGU she was a fine lady. How much did you get from her? Very nice mang. :aok: *


----------



## Syke (Nov 2, 2007)

how many watts is the "quad-cfl" setup?


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 2, 2007)

very nice, keep it green, we want harvest pics and weight wet and dry lol


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 2, 2007)

Well.....the wife only trimmed a third or so of the plant.     I'll finish the rest tonite when i get some time.  

126 W's in the quad cfl  2 X 40's and 2 X 23's

then a 40 and 23 on the wall.

I'll put up the wet weight after i finish trimm'n

thanks for the compliments!


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 3, 2007)

i got a couple piles not to shabby

some been drying for day and half.

HID cabinet is still weeeeeeks away.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 3, 2007)

*Not bad AGU not bad at all.   Looks like it's gonna be some good smoke. Be sure and post up a smoke report after she is dry and cured to perfection. Once again great job mang. :aok: *


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey Thanks TBG....

much appreciated.......don't hold a candle to your beautiful budz but i'm a novice   


Cant wait to see what it dries to cuz the way i see it, being a very mature mother, and fed right, and baby dolled, i dont see how i could have improved her.  Maybe better genetics to start with but.......

I'm curious to see how this 1 plant compares to other quad cfl growers plants.  Any ideas?

Im guessing all things being equal a normal grow would have far less yield.  this thing had a lot of budz!  :hubba:


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey AGU, you did GOOD!!!!!  Very purdy stuff!!   :hubba: 

Re: the 40w cfl's you used, the one's I was going to buy at Lowe's said not to use them 'globe-down', kinda made me nervous that something might happen if I used them with the globes down, so I went with the 30w instead (no warnings on them)....I was curious if your 40w had the same warning...but you weren't worried about it?


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 3, 2007)

welp as i see it, you had a harvest, once you get one down, your set with the rest of your growing years, your only fine tune and get better, good job hombre, keep it green


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 3, 2007)

Good growing agu :aok:


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 3, 2007)

RdRose,

i didnt see a warning on the cfl package????never heard of globe down, just about every cfl i have hangin around here is globe down!

admittedly, i am not good at reading directions, or as it as been pointed out to me lately, following them   

Have not seen anything from them that would lead me to believe it is dangerous.  I have had these in my mother cabinet and cloneing cab for a very long time.  No firework shows to date


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 3, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> Have not seen anything from them that would lead me to believe it is dangerous. I have had these in my mother cabinet and cloneing cab for a very long time. No firework shows to date


 
*Good to know AGU!!  Thanks!!  LOL...I guess I'm at the opposite end of the spectrum...I read EVERYTHING...   Sometimes to my disadvantage, I think!!*


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 3, 2007)

your grow looked very good  cant wait to hear how it smokes you shure pilled it on that scale lol ...


----------



## thestandard (Nov 3, 2007)

i enjoyed following this, great job man. Hopefully mine will be at least comparable!


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 6, 2007)

Back to the HID.

a little size comparison for you.  remember the mother these clones came off of?  Flower'd under the CFL's.

here's the equivalent flowered under a few thousand more lumens    Still a couple weeks to go it appears.

Enjoy!


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 6, 2007)

oh yeah......


forgot to mention.  still got these tiny little green grasshoppers eatin the sheet outa my leaves.  I've tried an organic pesticide that i mixed up myself but these things are pretty tuff :hairpull: 

im gunna have to see what the box stores have in the way of organic pesticides.

what do you guys think?  They don't appear to be affecting the buds, they are just on the underside of the leaves.  They are doing some serious damage now though and i'm worried about them stressin the plant.  I want all the energy in the budz.  any suggestions on a remedy?  also, i had seen a thread about pests here before, i can not locate it now.  anyone know where its at.  I don't recall seeing these tiny azz grasshopper things before.

thanks peeps


----------



## DankCloset (Nov 7, 2007)

spider mites or aphids. at first thought iam like he got @%@%in locust problem? lol

lol want my famous cure? pee on em hahahahaha


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Nov 7, 2007)

Those are some really great looking ladies ther All. Nice tattoo aswell. i cant wait to see the harvest on that hairy @$$ lady LOL keep um happy dawg


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 7, 2007)

reat return AGU, and you still got more to come, your gonna have a great Xmas


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 7, 2007)

i can't piss on my plants LOL  contrary to popular belief, most ladies do not like the "golden shower" hahahahah

these bugs are definetly grasshoppers of some sort.  they are super small.  They have even smaller offspring, multiply fast, eat the sheet out of the leaves, and leave behind a clear shedding????of themselves?  either that or they have short lifespans and are dying and the carcas turns clear.
They hop and fly a little just like a grasshopper.  they are easy to squash and release clear fluid when you smash em unlike mites.  They do not seem to be affecting the budz or going after them though.  I have looked at them under my 30x mag glass and they def look like hoppers ?????  I'll have to see how good my kodak zooms

thanks for the props!

Smoke on
 :bong2:


----------



## Cam (Nov 7, 2007)

:holysheep: Holy crap my friend...that's incredible !!  All I can say is that I hope "Sandy", "Imogen", "The Lady In White" and the rest of my gang grow up to be as healthy and lush as your ladies are.........In one word..."AWESOME"

Peace, Love and Tie Dye,
Cam​


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 22, 2007)

1-2 more wks to go.   flushing.  bug problem solved.  gettin close now..............


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 22, 2007)

its going to be a very merry x-mas


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 22, 2007)

WOW very nice man!What kind of lights are you using, I`m guessing cfl`s
Good Work!
Dro:cool2:


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 22, 2007)

Dro,  Pic #1  HPS is hangin over head but the plants grew right up to it. 1st page of my GJ gives you the downlow.

i added the cfl's for some extra lumens on the sides.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 22, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> Dro, Pic #1 HPS is hangin over head but the plants grew right up to it. 1st page of my GJ gives you the downlow.
> 
> i added the cfl's for some extra lumens on the sides.


 
Well good idea bro!:aok:I kinda figured you had something up your sleeve 
Dro:cool2:


----------



## akirahz (Nov 22, 2007)

Holay Friholayz!!!


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey AllGrownUp - looking very tasty man.  Great xmas for you indeed.


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 22, 2007)

AGU, you gotta be proud of them ladies man, they look great. good job mate.


----------



## tom-tom (Nov 22, 2007)

looks like a good old jungle in their ,,just buitifull hope everything keeps goin ur way ull be smokin them ladies in no time


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving fellow MP'rs.

May your God bless you and keep your families safe in their travels.

Smoke a J for me cuz i'll be tokin it up for all of you.

Peace


:joint:


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 28, 2007)

Getting closer to harvest time. I had expected to cut them down this week but they still don't look ready judging the trich's.

I have managed to significantly reduce the pest problem however they are persistent buggerz and i have noticed them re emerging.  although the harvest looks great i must confess to the group that it is not as good as my last.  They grew hella tall but they seem to not be as dense of budz.  i don't know if this was do to all the sap suckiin pest bastards or what.  thats the only thing i can come up with as i kept a close watch on nutes. but heh.....i'm still a beginner so i've got much to learn.

disappointing but motivating for a better next grow.  Next grow, WW.  I will grow less plants to keep them more manageable and hopefully they will not get away from me like these did.

I will be turning lemons into lemonade however this x-mas. Time to grind and bake and make lots of hash.  gunna be a trippy drive through Ye 'Ol X-Mas tree lane.


----------



## Rdrose (Nov 29, 2007)

*Hey Allgrowup, you plants look fantastic...even with the little beasties you've been battling!!  All I can say is 'wow'... *


----------



## sportcardiva (Nov 30, 2007)

those plants are looking really good wow


----------



## akirahz (Nov 30, 2007)

Man i want to know the height on some of those beasties, looks like a trio of giant cousin IT's (from adams family) in the 4th pic from the left to right there. only these would be cousin BIGBUD's O_O


----------



## allgrownup (Nov 30, 2007)

ask......and ye shall recieve  

here's some shots of the canopy showing length of cola's

overall plant height is 66" from Netcup to tops.

There is a lot of weed.......but........the budz are not as dense as i would have liked.

If you look close, you can see the damage from those darn bugzzzzzzzzzzzzz and i thought it couldn'g happen to me.  darn.

Peace


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 1, 2007)

*Very NICE, All!!!  Hopefully they will fill out over the next couple of weeks as they finish up.*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 1, 2007)

beautiful! :hubba:  very nice


----------



## stunzeed (Dec 1, 2007)

I like the idea of your light placement.


Stunzeed..


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 1, 2007)

> I like the idea of your light placement.



  its like a "tunnel o lumens"


----------



## spLIFTED (Dec 3, 2007)

allgrownup - Great grow. I gotta make myself a scrog. looks like great meds bro!


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 3, 2007)

Awesome looking buds,AGU 

WM.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 3, 2007)

*Wow AGU those ladies are looking great.:aok:  Looks like your running out of room in there mang.   Your doing a great job mang keep it up.  *


----------



## sportcardiva (Dec 3, 2007)

wow those plants are looking good. good job


----------



## BeachWeed420 (Dec 3, 2007)

My oh my thoes are some beautiful buds you got there brotha! Did you top thoes babies?


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 3, 2007)

yes they are topped.   PLUS +++++++++++

check this out!  This is how the tops of my cola's look

let me try and describe this.  after my colas are well into devolpement i cut the top quarter or so of the FLOWER off.  NOT the hole flower, i am not topping or cutting below the flower.  I am cuting THROUGH those new growth and everthing and taking only the top 1/3 or 1/4 of that stuff.  It will branch out and grow many more than just 2.  so i get like a cola backed with budz topped with even more large budzzzzz

give it a try and see if it works the same for you.


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 3, 2007)

whewwwwwwwww.....my fingers are sticky and stinky now  

smell my fingers....smell my fingers LOL   :headbang2::bolt:


----------



## mr. green (Dec 3, 2007)

great job mine growroom looks like that to. what kind of light?


----------



## Miss Lead (Dec 3, 2007)

holy crap that's impressive.  I can only hope mine turn out close to that.


----------



## Syke (Dec 4, 2007)

allgrownup,
is that topping method safe?
if so i think its a great idea,
and i might just do it for my current grow
=]


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 5, 2007)

its perfectly safe if you don't kill your plant  :joint:


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 5, 2007)

:aok: man girls are looking excellant. SUPER-GREEN-MOJO your way on this one man :bong:


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 5, 2007)

*Beautiful looking ladies there, ALL!!!  Very impressive, and I like you technique of topping the top 1/4 to 1/3 of your cola...seems like they could get a little 'top heavy', do you end up having to stake them?  *


----------



## Afrikaaner (Dec 5, 2007)

first dude, your buds are freakin' huge and i want to rub them on my naked body and...not really.  anyway, could you describe what you did to your flowers in greater detail?  or post pictures right after you cut them?  im really interested.  thanks!


----------



## gangalama (Dec 5, 2007)

Bugs are no fun. If your ladybugs work,Great! If they dont youll want to get a spray soon, if your spraying developed buds youll regret it later. I have never used SCROG or witnessed it being done, but it seems like it makes the most of a small area. The only thing I could suggest for you would be to shop around for a strain that doesnt stretch to much after being put on 12and12. Regardless of that your grow looks very good. Enjoy!


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 5, 2007)

thank you RdRose

yes, they are all tied up as they are tipping over as they are densing up and gaining weight.

they have actually densed up a little more than expected lately.  I'm getting happier by the day.  im checking daily and think i'll harvest this weekend or early next week.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 5, 2007)

you've deffinitly got a green thumb there, bro. :farm: 

awsome


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 5, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> thank you RdRose
> 
> yes, they are all tied up as they are tipping over as they are densing up and gaining weight.
> 
> they have actually densed up a little more than expected lately. I'm getting happier by the day. im checking daily and think i'll harvest this weekend or early next week.


 
Looking forward to seeing your big fat harvest, All!!


----------



## Barrelhse (Dec 6, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> yes they are topped.   PLUS +++++++++++
> 
> check this out!  This is how the tops of my cola's look
> 
> ...


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 8, 2007)

Dead Plant Waiting


last meal........ snowmelt from the sierra nevada's.



only another 12 hours or so in the hole, then...................execution.  

DUH Duh Duuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Dec 10, 2007)

Holy crap them buds are huge and they look nice and sticky cant wait to see the harvest from this grow right on bro
looks like you might have too much there you can send some this way lol great grow bro peace


----------



## Afrikaaner (Dec 10, 2007)

dude, you have got to fill us in on this!!  how's the harvest looking?!


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 10, 2007)

Spectacular bro!


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 11, 2007)

I have boquett's of budzzzzzzzz


you guyz are gunna want some pic's arntcha  :hubba:



Lets take a poll..........who wants to see just how big these colas are?


----------



## BizzyHigh (Dec 11, 2007)

I wouln't mind seeing some AGU buddage   lol .. Awesome grow!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 11, 2007)

where's those pics, bro??? it's not nice to tease....


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 11, 2007)

> I have boquett's of budzzzzzzzz
> you guyz are gunna want some pic's arntcha
> Lets take a poll..........who wants to see just how big these colas are?



*You are BAD, All...very, very BAD!!!  :evil: 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 11, 2007)

Well.....last night i was trimmin....and smokin....and trimmin.

followed by heavy smokin.  then i put this movie on while i was trimmin that i've been wanting to watch for a long time

ZEITGEIST


Insane movie people....you can watch entire movie online through google.  You all gotta check this movie out.

Well to make a long story longer, i got really into the movie and didn't cut the colas down  .

Here's a teaser of some of the buds in the lower part of the canopy i trimmed during watching the flik.  REst and COLA'S to come tonite.  I'll finall manicure a little later.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice buds dude


----------



## headband (Dec 11, 2007)

now i want to scrog grow! what nutes are you using?


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 12, 2007)

tonites catch:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 12, 2007)

*Congrats AGU on what looks to be one hell of a nice harvest. :aok: Like they say don't smoke it all in one place and if you do make sure it's mine.   Great job mang, great job.  *


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 12, 2007)

lets take a closer look  :48:


----------



## BizzyHigh (Dec 12, 2007)

I can't believe it!   Those buds are monsters! Congrats on the very beautiful grow and i must say i love the pic with those colas hanging off the Volkswagen bus ha.. Classic


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 12, 2007)

*BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!  

You did an excellent job, All!!!  Very impressive, and the Volkswagen bus is such a great backdrop!!  I love it!!   *


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 12, 2007)

allgrownup said:
			
		

> lets take a closer look :48:






DAM:hubba: :hubba: :48:


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 12, 2007)

man what a haul gonna be smokeing till you pas out and then wake up with a fatty in hand. great growing man :aok:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice!... I love the use of the V-Dub in the background for scale... perf!

good job, buddy!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Dec 15, 2007)

wow :holysheep: man oh man those buds look so good great job bro


----------



## Rdrose (Dec 18, 2007)

*Is it almost time for a Smoke Report??? :hubba: 

I am seriously considering ordering some Northern Lights x Shiva for my next grow...the description sounds great and Nirvana has some good prices right now!! Want to try Master Kush, too.  *


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 18, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> *Is it almost time for a Smoke Report??? :hubba: *
> 
> *I am seriously considering ordering some Northern Lights x Shiva for my next grow...the description sounds great and Nirvana has some good prices right now!! Want to try Master Kush, too.  *




I'm ordering skunk#1 today. have you grown this?.nirvana has some great prices now!


----------



## Dr.Dro (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey Allgrownup really nice job on this grow man
Good Harvest TOO!!!:aok:
Dro:cool2:


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice bus.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Dec 18, 2007)

Man what fantastic grow. Merry Christmas, when should I expect my present? 1 or 2 nice big fat ones would be fine.


----------



## allgrownup (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey thanks friends.....

gunna have another journal here shortly, keep a keen eye out.  



SSSSSSSMoke ReporT!!!!!


crisp......fresh/sweet  with flavor.  minimal flavor going in...yet moderate harshness and sweet exhale with thick haze comin out.   Hit it in the bong hard, as it should be with a new harvest/strain.  Ya gotta celebrate that sheet.  Paid for it aftwards though with gasping.  i think i need to take a break from smokin.  such a shame considering all this weed....but damn.....i almost suffocated.  

My mouth does have some ashtray like after tasteand a burnt thing boin on right now. And i'm really feel'n it. hit was like 8 min ago and its takin me 5 to type this :hairpull:


----------



## akirahz (Dec 19, 2007)

hahah nice smoke report there, dont break from weed, just try usin a vaporizer or something for a while, that might help


----------

